# Passives?



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

I am about to install a set of CD1 pro minis in my sons truck. There is no need in getting all fancy for him at this point so I would like to build a set of passive crossovers/filters to get the drivers sounding well enough for a 16 year old who may never have the desire to get into an active setup. When I first bought my old set of full body horns they came with a custom set of passive filters but, I have no clue where they ended up over the last 20+ years. I am thinking about building a set of passive networks to run the CD1 pros and a set of Dayton RS225 drivers so I can just get away with using the two Diamond audio D5 amps that I have on hand. I do plan to install my old Rockford PA2 and if needed a OEQ2 but, I think I can get it close enough with a passive setup with a little help with the design. If the OEQ2 will work well enough to tone the horns down I may just consider a simple crossover setup rather than crossovers with filters to tone the drivers down where needed. Any help or advice would be great. This setup although I want to sound good, is for a teenager who just likes it loud. Subs are a pair of Dayton RSS390 15's in a large blow through enclosure, mids are just a pair of RS225 8's and horns are a set of mini bodies with CD1 pro drivers. Amps will be a pair of Diamond audio D5 600.2. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd still go MiniDSP... couldn't convince me to run a passive setup there.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

i would cross it at 4K 6db and be done with it . Don't go lower with a passive setup of you want sq and don't want to get very complicated with it . You be surprised what just a simple cap alone can do for a horn.

Use a high quality polypropylene cap, I would think about 8mfd would be about right for 8ohm IIRC,


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Eric should be able to provide the values. 

Compression drivers have a complex impedance curve, so they're tricky to passively xover


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The horn is actually going to be the easier one to do in this case. A cap and a couple resistors could get you pretty flat in FR and impedance. The midbass is going to be the tougher one.


----------

